# PentiumIII 866mhz, Coppermine, Fan Speed



## soric3l (Oct 5, 2009)

Hello,

Please tell me if you know the answer if a PentiumIII 866mhz, Coppermine, 50x50mm FAN dimensions, is better to use a faster speed cooling fan or a slower speed cooling fan.

I have actually changed the old fan which was slower with a new one, and the max. temperature seems to have improved somehow. Now I use a 4800RPM cooling fan. Someone stupid enough has made alterations to the CPU kit and actually used some glue to stick the old fan to the radiator. But I have saved this poor old machine and know I need to make it fully functional.

The temperatures are excellent, 36 to 45 Celsius degrees, whenever I use the PC for Internet, movies, audio or any other applicatiion except gaming. When I run a PC game (MOHAA, NFSHP) it jumps to 57-60 Celsius degrees and stays there until I close the game. Then it goes back in only 2-3 seconds to 45 and then a much lower temperature, under 40.

I have found out that this particular CPUs, Intel Pentium Coppermine 866, are designed to work in between 0-80 degrees, and it should not be such a problem as games run smoothly even when CPU is on 60 degrees but I want to lower he temperatures to at least 50-52 degrees so please let me know if a faster fan (6000-7000RPM) is better.

Bye and thank you or your patience.


----------



## CCT (Mar 21, 2009)

You sacrifice noise for cooling that way. At 60 that cpu should last a good long time.

One of the concerns in cooling is the actual air exchange from outside the case to inside and back to the outside.


----------



## soric3l (Oct 5, 2009)

Thank you for replying. So, it is not that bad to use it from time to time even for gaming. 60 degrees is indeed the max temperature it reaches when gaming. I do not mind it at all if the noise is high, and frankly I do not understand why is this quiet cooling technology so attractive since you make a lot of noise yourself by listening to beat music or playing shooters and watching 3D surround movies that completely cover that PC noise. Cooling the CPU and the rest of the components should come first in place. This is why I shall use a faster cooler since you said noise is the only problem.

I have made some optimal alterations to the case cooling system too as intructed in a producer manual that I found on the web. It is simple, instead of using only the case construction to suck the outside air, I have added a good system cooler in that place, and now my HDD or RAM memory are never going over 38 Celsius degrees. It was of great help the fact that the power source had a system controlled cooler which turns the speed on whenever it is hot inside and draws out the heat.


----------

